# I Need a logo too



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Fellows,

since Quercusuber starts his logo topic, i was asking myself: "why don't have you one?"

So, i started my first attempt to create one. Here's the result:





  








&quot;ScarfaceSlingshots&quot; Logo




__
Tom Kretschmer


__
Nov 22, 2013


__
2



1st attempt of my own logo






Would be nice to hear some thoughts or improvement tips from you 

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!

The slingshot in the middle doubles for "T" also!!

Very cool. Do you intend to heat brand it too??

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> The slingshot in the middle doubles for "T" also!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Q, don't know exactly yet. My thoughts are heat brand, emboss, or etch. But first i need to finish the logo, i think it is a bit to bold.

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Very nice, I thought the same the other day so I decided to use my favorite bird, the wren, which I now have for my avatar. I've just had a couple of 12mm rubber stamps made so that I can mark any future work, one for ink and the other for sodium chloride etching on wood.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice and simple...










Or...

The 's' being a scar... and the T...

Does the number 7 have any significance to you?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

See how it looks if you drop the secound s on the end. Then just ST and thinner?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know, but I like it bold, looks cool on many levels. Just my two cents.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Are you a Taurus? Looks like a ram head, I like it!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I like B.P.R.'s second one.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> Very nice, I thought the same the other day so I decided to use my favorite bird, the wren, which I now have for my avatar. I've just had a couple of 12mm rubber stamps made so that I can mark any future work, one for ink and the other for sodium chloride etching on wood.


I meant ammonium chloride :banghead:


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Tom, here are my two cents worth. Coming from a commercial art background, I think you have done a great job. Most times attempts to utilize initials in a logo are forced and contrived. however you have done so very successfully. Not only that but you have created an image of a ss in your logo - the T for the forks and the two S's look like bands. Your concern was that it was too bold. Then try increasing the thickness of your white lines which dilineate the black shapes. You can keep playing with the thickness of the white lines/space until you feel more comfortable with the white/black balance.

Darren


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Tom, here is my other two cents...you cuold have two different but similar logos, one for print/web and the other for branding. The latter one could be lighter/simpler than your main logo.

Darren


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Ive just odered a stamp for starters... with my hopefully... future 'logo'...or the mark im known by....
.simple...


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

thank you all for your helpfull comments and nice suggestions. I think i'm on the right way with my 1st version. I have made this 1st attempt with Incscape, not very comfortable in my eyes. Today i have installed AI and started a new try, now i'm a bit more satisfied. It's all in what i wanted now, a catty, a target, my initials and accidentaly it looks like a ram head 

That' not the final version, but i'm very close to it.

Take a look:









Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Finally you nailed it Tom!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep, that's a fantastic logo.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Deano 1 said:


> Deano 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, I thought the same the other day so I decided to use my favorite bird, the wren, which I now have for my avatar. I've just had a couple of 12mm rubber stamps made so that I can mark any future work, one for ink and the other for sodium chloride etching on wood.
> ...


i like you're avatar you should make it larger or use a picture fom the net or a real wren,that would be sweet :twocents: :thumbsup:


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

bigron said:


> Deano 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Deano 1 said:
> ...


Cheers Bigron, this is a photo from one of my stamps, it's actually a copy of the wren on the old farthing. The problem I had was technology, all cameras are too good now days and I had to revert back to an old lower pixel camera so that it was under 500 KBites, I'm not sure how to resize.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The one in white looks much better for me, nice idea for a logo :thumbsup:


----------

